# My old dutch capuchines



## LaugherLady (Dec 13, 2007)

Here are two of my 06 capuchines - they are now part of my breeding program. These two birds are full sisters... one is a mosaic and the other yellow. The yellow hen was Best Young Capuchine at the National in Iowa. Her "uncle" (red cockbird) was Reserve Champion at the same show  .


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

very nice birds... how long have you been in this breed?


----------



## LaugherLady (Dec 13, 2007)

I purchased my first pair of Old Dutch Capuchines from Mary Ladd of Arizona in 2004(?). I was very lucky to start with such excellent quality birds. kim


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

From what I can see, they look nice. The pics are kinda small though...

A mosaic! I love mosaics, no matter what breed they are. I always wished one of my homers would turn out like that 
Too bad you can't breed mosaic into pigeons 
You're lucky that you have one!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

They are gorgeous! Thank you for sharing 

Would love to see closer/bigger photos, even though I belive have had the privilege of seeing both of these birds "up close and personal" at Sturbridge.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

You sure did start out with some great knock out birds.... *cough* lucky *cough*


----------



## LaugherLady (Dec 13, 2007)

I will try to post larger photos - I am not certain why they are downloading so small... 

One of the qualities I love about capuchines is that they are relatively inexpensive to purchase compared to many other breeds. I purchased quality birds from one of the top breeders in the US and paid.... $25 per bird plus shipping! Capuchines are easy breeders and keepers plus they are very beautiful - always noticed at the shows (especially a nice tiger). I have a mixed loft and the capuchines bother no one. It's a great breed to get into (hint, hint)  . kim


----------



## LaugherLady (Dec 13, 2007)

Here are the images again - hopefully a larger image...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The larger photos came through just fine. What very beautiful birds those two are!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*WOW! GORGEOUS!!*

Congratulations and well done!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------

